# I'm going to fly a groomer to Orange County



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I need to learn how to groom properly, including nails and anal.

I just can't get it through my fat skull.

I figure I can purchase a round-trip ticket for someone to teach me.
That would probably be less than a one-month grooming bill.

I don't know whom yet. I was first thinking of Mary Palmer, but I
know how busy she is.

I'm going to donate the expenses, I save, which is ALOT, to NMR. :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't know a blessed thing about grooming, but I am pretty good at washing and blow drying. Will that qualify me for trip to the OC? :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> I don't know a blessed thing about grooming, but I am pretty good at washing and blow drying. Will that qualify me for trip to the OC? :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: I can't even blow-dry, so pack your bags :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

Man-do I wish I knew about grooming. I can bathe and blow dry too, oh, and groom the butt hair area between groomings :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Man-do I wish I knew about grooming. I can bathe and blow dry too, oh, and groom the butt hair area between groomings :HistericalSmiley:[/B]



My idea of grooming is using the safety scissors to trim around the eyes,
and cut dingle berries off :smrofl:


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I CAN DO THE USUAL WASH AND BLOW DRY AND LITTLE AROUND THE PERSONAL AREAS ,BUT THE LAST TIME A TRIED TO GROOM AROUND HIS PAWS POOR BACI LOOKED LIKE HE WAS WEARING SHORT PANTS FOR A MONTH :smheat:


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

I've got the wash and blow dry thing down - but I still do major hack jobs when I try to cut the feet. I leave the legs alone, I've learned from experience I don't do a good job and chicken legs is never a good look. I can manage a sort of ok looking cut on Caddy body with the clippers but I've never touched the anal glands, LOL. 

Next time I'm at a show in your neck of the woods, if you want to watch me get a dog ready to show, just come on over!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561281
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Deb that is so funny because that is exactly all I do with scissors around here!! Oh, I cut rubber bands out of Catcher's hair. :smrofl:


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

I fully groom Ollie regularly but once in a while throw in a professional grooming b/c to me there's just nothing like a good, pro grooming. So...I give it a go on my own for a few months and then bring him in for them to make proper adjustments, lol.

Instead of flying someone in could you just shadow someone you know and trust that is nearby? There's no good ones local to you who could come and spend a day? Just trying to think of how you could save on airfare...

Ollie's hair is actually a lot more complicated than my skin kids, lol. I only have to have the skin kid's hair cut a few times a year (they like it long) and I'd never attempt it myself...


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

Deb, 

I actually bought a clipper and and all the stuff about a week ago and groomed all of my kids this past weekend. With three the groomer bill are still less than yours but it adds up. 

I have to say I didn't to too bad for a first go at it. I just bought a smaller trimmer for the delicate parts and that seems to work pretty well. 

It's worth a try to do it on your own - i have learned that the higher quality the grooming tools the better the cut will look. In other words invest in a good pair of thinning shears.

Leslie


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Instead of flying someone in could you just shadow someone you know and trust that is nearby? There's no good ones local to you who could come and spend a day? Just trying to think of how you could save on airfare...[/B]



I honestly do not know anyone who grooms. I'm not concerned about airfare, as
six, or more dogs, can cost up to $500 a month in grooming. It's also, now, a 
tremendous hassle for me to take them all to the groomers. I would much rather
groom one, or two, a week at home.

My plan is having someone teach me on all six dogs. This way I will have six complete
groomings under my belt, before I fly solo.

And yes, the first dog should be very afraid. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561331
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Be afraid be very afraid!! JK

Seriously though I think this is a wonderful idea and what you are going to do with what you save is a very special plan. 

I actually miss not spending all the money that I did on Ezekiel. But am going to be doing the same thing with it. Or trying taking it to rescue the next one I personally can out of a mill. And donating the remainder in his name. 

Thank you Deb for your love and devotion to this breed that is so precious. :wub:


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Layering feet is the magic trick.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

I know a really great groomer...who might be willing. I can put you in contact with her if you're interested. She might be game to go to OC and give you a crash course. She's one of the favorites in my area.

Leslie


----------



## jazak (Feb 12, 2008)

I don't groom, except for weekly baths and daily brushes, oh yeah and nails. But I could fly out and help you find the perfect groomer to shadow!!! LOL (of course shen I came back you might end up with a few less fluff butts to worry about, and my carry on might be alot heavier. LOL


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561331
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is my "still somewhat of a newbie" tip--I use a moustache trimmer for the paw pads--they are tiny and easy to maneuver and do such a great job on the pads. This past winter I think Ollie only had maybe 1, full haircut. If you learn to do the parts that get dirtiest regularly, you can go for a while beween having their coat cut. I do his pads, feet, around eyes, butt & nails regularly and only have to cut the coat once every few months.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> I CAN DO THE USUAL WASH AND BLOW DRY AND LITTLE AROUND THE PERSONAL AREAS ,BUT THE LAST TIME A TRIED TO GROOM AROUND HIS PAWS POOR BACI LOOKED LIKE HE WAS WEARING SHORT PANTS FOR A MONTH :smheat:[/B]



lmao @ short pants ....... :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

I have no advice for you dear !! I AM IN ORANGE COUNTY !!

I think Sparkey and Fay should come over and we can have a Spa day on all 8 them ..
You have 5 or 6 ??

Wouldn't that be fun - Max, Winter and Sparkey will end up looking like triplets ...

:HistericalSmiley: :w00t: FAY - YOU IN ????????? OR I SHOULD SAY "YOU GAME" ???


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

Clippers SCARE me :blink: Anal glands - OH , NO :w00t: Sarah


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561281
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ROTFL! Well, that IS important if they sleep with you.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

> Clippers SCARE me :blink: Anal glands - OH , NO :w00t: Sarah[/B]



Yep those anal glands are a bit of a worry !!!!


----------



## Nissa Fiona (Nov 4, 2007)

> Clippers SCARE me :blink: Anal glands - OH , NO :w00t: Sarah[/B]


I'm with Sarah, I don't even want to know that "anal glands" truly exist! It just sounds wrong and I'm glad that's something groomers just take care of. :smheat:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Ummm...how 'bout I send Cherie?!
You like this look, right Deb?

[attachment=36205:shaved_tchelsi.jpg]


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> Ummm...how 'bout I send Cherie?!
> You like this look, right Deb?
> 
> [attachment=36205:shaved_tchelsi.jpg][/B]



:smrofl: :smrofl: 

I'll take it!! Start packing your bags, Cherie.

Unlike some (Heidi) I appreciate a work of art. 

So does LBB, he said it "looks" awesome. 

Fruitcake Henry said Cherie is "to die for"


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561283
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh yes, there's nothing worse than waking up to a dingle berry stuck in your hair :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## cloey70 (Jan 6, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=561331
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just an idea, but you can post an ad on Craigslist.com under pets and see what response you may get in your area? You can also post in other areas too. Its free and you never know who will respond, but once some do, then you can interview and see who fits what your looking for. Good Luck.


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

> My idea of grooming is using the safety scissors to trim around the eyes,
> and cut dingle berries off :smrofl:[/B]


well, those *are* the most important areas... 

except for LBB, of course. he'll keep the dingle berries. :HistericalSmiley:


----------

